# @Alarico8 Post your ascension



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

@Alarico8 is a slayer but I heard he used to be incel tier when a fatcel. Can you post your before pics for some lifefuel? If you wet from 4 to 7 I can go from 4 to 5 maybe idk


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> @Alarico8 is a slayer but I heard he used to be incel tier when a fatcel. Can you post your before pics for some lifefuel? If you wet from 4 to 7 I can go from 4 to 5 maybe idk


no you can go from a 4 to a 10, just smile bro


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> no you can go from a 4 to a 10, just smile bro


>braincels humor
>t. soycuck


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Found it sluts









lifefuel


DidntRead said:


> View attachment 112869


I own that gif srs


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Found it sluts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> How?


I searched it up lol
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-3-biggest-inspirations-for-fat-bloat-loss-on-this-site.14907/


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 15, 2019)

I think u are coping boyo


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I think u are coping boyo


perhaps


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

what the hell of the hell, of the hellfire, what an ascension mother of shit.
i'm fucked it's over for me, at 30/100 bf my face seems very lean, fuck fat distribution.


----------



## buflek (Sep 15, 2019)

damn i didnt know that pic either.

the best looking guys should all allow us to make a thread about the best ascensions on the site. will give lifefuel for many new users


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

buflek said:


> damn i didnt know that pic either.
> 
> the best looking guys should all allow us to make a thread about the best ascensions on the site. will give lifefuel for many new users


I poseted in this thread bro. Yeah there should be an acensions megathread.


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Found it sluts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats like from 4 to 5.75

not 4 to 7 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> thats like from 4 to 5.75
> 
> not 4 to 7 jfl


Nah he'd be atleast 6psl in the second pic.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> thats like from 4 to 5.75
> 
> not 4 to 7 jfl


he is a 6 sir


Dope said:


> Nah he'd be atleast 6psl in the second pic.


not atleast, he is a 6psl.
he was right : he is the textbook of 6 PSL looking guys.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> he is a 6 sir
> 
> not atleast, he is a 6psl.
> he was right : he is the textbook of 6 PSL looking guys.


Yeah I may have overrated. I'd give himi a 6.25 for pheno though.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Yeah I may have overrated. I'd give himi a 6.25 for pheno though.



pheno doesn't matter if you'r good looking, but yeah IRL he is more or less a 8/10 according to girls imo.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 15, 2019)

Unless you have top tier eye area as alrico your ascension won‘t be as impressive


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Unless you have top tier eye area as alrico your ascension won‘t be as impressive


I have a similar pfl but shit eye area. So after Taban, I'm hoping to look almost as good


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> I have a similar pfl but shit eye area. So after Taban, I'm hoping to look almost as good


Taban can really do wonders. Gl with your ascension


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Taban can really do wonders. Gl with your ascension


i'm not sure tbh. never seen a proper ascension more than 0.5 with him.
eye area is the shittiest stuff to fix.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Taban can really do wonders. Gl with your ascension


thx bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

and i don't know if docs are blue pilled or are coping : but they always say "it's all about pheno" : so what if the ideal for you pheno is not having predator eyes, and not having god tier lower third ?
It's fine because it's "the perfection for your pheno".
Although the issue, in the opposite side, is to look unatural for your pheno...
i'm tired of their pheno stuff and the fact that they don't want to do surgery in my case. but may be they are right, and then i'll be fucked forever.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 15, 2019)

I wasn't actually leanmaxxed. Still like high teens in the after. Leanest I have ever gotten is around 15%, which is when this was taken:



Spoiler











Granted still a big improvement from these days



Spoiler











Side profile also changed a lot obviously



Spoiler














I self-identify as around a 6, depending on lighting and all.

But I always have and always will dislike being hailed as some great looksmaxing achievement. I lucked out on eyes, ratios and height, and puberty did a lot too. Most people don't have those and won't change as much as I did.

It's why I avoid posting my pictures everywhere in brag threads like some users (@bellend93). The praise isn't deserved. I did nothing to earn it.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> i'm not sure tbh. never seen a proper ascension more than 0.5 with him.
> eye area is the shittiest stuff to fix.







but yeah it may depend on your flaws


----------



## reptiles (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I wasn't actually leanmaxxed. Still like high teens in the after. Leanest I have ever gotten is around 15%, which is when this was taken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bruhhhhhh bring back your old AVI the older dude was ridiculously handsome


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 15, 2019)

@Salludon had a good ascension, from below average to gigachadpreet


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I wasn't actually leanmaxxed. Still like high teens in the after. Leanest I have ever gotten is around 15%, which is when this was taken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I admire your humily. 
I wish i can get only 1/2 of the PSL upgrade that you had.
Probably not a realistic pronostic in my case, though.


Chadelite said:


> @Salludon had a good ascension, from below average to gigachadpreet


if it's natural, it's the greatest ascension ever.


Felix97 said:


> View attachment 112900
> 
> but yeah it may depend on your flaws


yes in my case only fat graftling can do smth, and according to some surgeons it will break the harmony of my pheno.
I'll go to low bf and try botox or fillers at first to see how it will look like and if fat graftling worth it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> i'm not sure tbh. never seen a proper ascension more than 0.5 with him.
> eye area is the shittiest stuff to fix.








Eyelid Retraction Surgery Before and After Photos | Taban MD







www.tabanmd.com




There are some very good acensions here.



Chadelite said:


> @Salludon had a good ascension, from below average to gigachadpreet


I've been correctly mewing for 6 months and nothings happened lol. I think it's cope.


----------



## samm735 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I wasn't actually leanmaxxed. Still like high teens in the after. Leanest I have ever gotten is around 15%, which is when this was taken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bragging is silly, i find theres no point making others feel bad for looking better through genetics.

on topic though, did you skinmax bc skin looks quite improved ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

samm735 said:


> yeah bragging is silly, i find theres no point making others feel bad for looking better through genetics.
> 
> on topic though, did you skinmax bc skin looks quite improved ngl


Posting pics everywhere would be bad, but an ascension megathread for surgeries or lookmaxxing in general would be good.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

samm735 said:


> yeah bragging is silly, i find theres no point making others feel bad for looking better through genetics.
> 
> on topic though, did you skinmax bc skin looks quite improved ngl


every pheno is different, everybody is different, if it's done in due respect, this is a lifefuel for lots of people tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 15, 2019)

samm735 said:


> yeah bragging is silly, i find theres no point making others feel bad for looking better through genetics.
> 
> on topic though, did you skinmax bc skin looks quite improved ngl


Before I was maintaining the weight on coke and donuts. I cut the sugar back and it fixed itself.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Eyelid Retraction Surgery Before and After Photos | Taban MD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he was just a mm or 2 from looking like hi sis now, cuz it is only a couple of millimeters that change what you look like, so he was almost a gigachadpreet but he was ugly at the same time.


----------



## samm735 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Before I was maintaining the weight on coke and donuts. I cut the sugar back and it fixed itself.


makes sense tbh, was the same for me when i was bloatcel also, gonna try a red light therapy mask though that a user posted here the other day and see if anything will come from that !


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Before I was maintaining the weight on coke and donuts. I cut the sugar back and it fixed itself.


what's your height and age ?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> what's your height and age ?


19, 194cm


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 19, 194cm


wait... you'r younger than me, what a generation !


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I wasn't actually leanmaxxed. Still like high teens in the after. Leanest I have ever gotten is around 15%, which is when this was taken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ascends me easily


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> pheno doesn't matter if you'r good looking, but yeah IRL he is more or less a 8/10 according to girls imo.


I meant his eyes specifically idk lol. I consider psl 6 as 1 in 20, so I think he's be 1 in 50.
Atleast in burgerland.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> I meant his eyes specifically idk lol. I consider psl 6 as 1 in 20, so I think he's be 1 in 50.
> Atleast in burgerland.


1 in 50 is too much sir. but he has the color eyes + height halo.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Found it sluts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this lifefuel??? He was good looking before. Not fat enough to not see his bones behind the fat. 
I guarantee he could have been a fucker even when he was fat. I see tall fat guys with girls all the time.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 15, 2019)

lol i have the same amount of face bloat as alarico when he was fat even though im much leaner



such is life as a ssubhuman curry.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 19, 194cm





Gigachad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> How is this lifefuel??? He was good looking before. Not fat enough to not see his bones behind the fat.
> I guarantee he could have been a fucker even when he was fat. I see tall fat guys with girls all the time.


no he was not, he was slightly above average.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I wasn't actually leanmaxxed. Still like high teens in the after. Leanest I have ever gotten is around 15%, which is when this was taken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your JB appeal in the first pic is godly. When you walk through streets, do girls always stare at you?


----------



## samm735 (Sep 15, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol i have the same amount of face bloat as alarico when he was fat even though im much leaner
> 
> 
> 
> such is life as a ssubhuman curry.


ive seen your photos, maybe buccal fat removal or some kind of malar fat pad augmentation might benefit you man, but honestly i think you should give yourself a break after your surgery

see this as an example


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol i have the same amount of face bloat as alarico when he was fat even though im much leaner
> 
> 
> 
> such is life as a ssubhuman curry.


Are you going to buccal fat removal in the future?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 15, 2019)

samm735 said:


> ive seen your photos, maybe buccal fat removal or some kind of malar fat pad augmentation might benefit you man, but honestly i think you should give yourself a break after your surgery
> 
> see this as an example



I think im just one of those rare cases who hold a ton of buccal fat. I used to be fat af when i was younger so maybe thats why i have stubborn cheek fat.

I might as well just get it done, Its pretty cheap I heard. Im not lean atm at all so ill just keep losing weight and eventually get it done.


its super cheap anyway, like 4-5k


Dope said:


> Are you going to buccal fat removal in the future?



buccal fat pad removal needs to be performed on all currys at birth tbh


----------



## samm735 (Sep 15, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I think im just one of those rare cases who hold a ton of buccal fat. I used to be fat af when i was younger so maybe thats why i have stubborn cheek fat.
> 
> I might as well just get it done, Its pretty cheap I heard. Im not lean atm at all so ill just keep losing weight and eventually get it done.
> 
> ...


sucking ice lollies has been known to cause dimples and reduction of malar fat in infants,

try coolsculpting and stuff before you do anything too heavy man 
Popsicle pannicullitis: see here


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I think im just one of those rare cases who hold a ton of buccal fat. I used to be fat af when i was younger so maybe thats why i have stubborn cheek fat.
> 
> I might as well just get it done, Its pretty cheap I heard. Im not lean atm at all so ill just keep losing weight and eventually get it done.
> 
> ...


Were you bloated as a kid as well? Or was your face lean as a kid at low bodyfat.

I don't think I have thick skin because my pics from childhood looked fine when I was low bodyfat.


streege said:


> 1 in 50 is too much sir. but he has the color eyes + height halo.


1 in 50 isn't that much. You underestimate the amount of subhumans on the street, often not including them on accident.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 15, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Your JB appeal in the first pic is godly. When you walk through streets, do girls always stare at you?


I ldar in my room playing age of empires 99% of the time ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I ldar in my room playing age of empires 99% of the time ngl


tfw you ascend but still have incel traits


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I ldar in my room playing age of empires 99% of the time ngl


wht do u do for a living? r u in uni? r u a virign?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I ldar in my room playing age of empires 99% of the time ngl


If you tell a girl you're a gamer they will say "thehe he is introverted and mysterious, so cute" 

If I was a tall chad I'd still do this nerdy shit just to see how people suddenly perceive the same things as interesting


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I ldar in my room playing age of empires 99% of the time ngl



girls are overated tbh tbh


----------



## samm735 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I ldar in my room playing age of empires 99% of the time ngl


i do the same with classic wow at the moment to be honest, but then again i have heavy concussion atm so can't really go out lol


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 15, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> If you tell a girl you're a gamer they will say "thehe he is introverted and mysterious, so cute"
> 
> If I was a tall chad I'd still do this nerdy shit just to see how people suddenly perceive the same things as interesting



Well ask Henry Cavill, dude was playing WoW when he got the call to play Superman

Do you think any chick on the planet would turn down Henry Cavill just because he spends all his time playing WoW?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Well ask Henry Cavill, dude was playing WoW when he got the call to play Superman
> 
> Do you think any chick on the planet would turn down Henry Cavill just because he spends all his time playing WoW?


This is why the stupid "how to be NT threads are cope.
Your hobbies can be whatever they want, even repulsive. It really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 19, 194cm


How the fuck did ur mouth get so wide from fat loss? Should I expect similar changes if I hold a lot of fat in the cheeks?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 15, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> wht do u do for a living? r u in uni? r u a virign?


Uni, starting second year. Not a virgin.



streege said:


> girls are overated tbh tbh


Cope



Mateusz74 said:


> How the fuck did ur mouth get so wide from fat loss? Should I expect similar changes if I hold a lot of fat in the cheeks?


I'm actually not sure. It increased from about 5 cm at 20% body fat to 5.5 by 15%. Also got a lot less downturned, though I still have downturned lips.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm actually not sure. It increased from about 5 cm at 20% body fat to 5.5 by 15%. Also got a lot less downturned, though I still have downturned lips.


One mystery scientists TOO AFRAID to tackle


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> One mystery scientists TOO AFRAID to tackle


They're still trying to work out what side the cyclops' medial canthus goes on


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> They're still trying to work out what side the cyclops' medial canthus goes on


LMAO


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> like some users (@bellend93)


belnar = bro


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 15, 2019)

buflek said:


> damn i didnt know that pic either.
> 
> the best looking guys should all allow us to make a thread about the best ascensions on the site. will give lifefuel for many new users


Genuinely good idea


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Found it sluts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I retarded or are you all joking? He literally looks better in the first pic


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Am I retarded or are you all joking? He literally looks better in the first pic


First pic was after. Why would his fatter self be the after pics when this thread was literally about fat loss?


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> First pic was after. Why would his fatter self be the after pics when this thread was literally about fat loss?



idk you said second pic so I assumed second from the left, w/e whoever linked the pictures in that order is retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> idk you said second pic so I assumed second from the left, w/e whoever linked the pictures in that order is retarded.


@Alarico8 was the one who did lol. Maybe he forgot how low IQ people like you are jfl. No one else had a problem identifying before and after


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> @Alarico8 was the one who did lol. Maybe he forgot how low IQ people like you are jfl. No one else had a problem identifying before and after


idk I've heard more retarded shit like veganism being unhealthy or minox killing collagen so maybe you retards decided bloatmaxxing was looksmaxxing now


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 20, 2020)

Dope said:


> Found it sluts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just NBKmaxx bro


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 20, 2020)

Such a good ascension. If I wasn't high inhib I'd post mine too


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 20, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Such a good ascension. If I wasn't high inhib I'd post mine too


Just post the infamous forehead picture


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 20, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Just post the infamous forehead picture


haha, don't think i have it anymore


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 20, 2020)

Dope said:


> Found it sluts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Descension he looks like a horse face now


----------



## draco (Jan 20, 2020)

*@Alarico8 *What is your PFL and PFH *?*


----------

